
Another Group Photo Sharing Service? Yeah But ZangZing Actually Works - kevruger
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/13/another-group-photo-sharing-service-yeah-but-zangzing-actually-works/
======
rhizome
Are there a lot that _don't_ work or something?

~~~
jh3
I think the headline is directed at Color.

